# Green energy set to be at forefront of creating new jobs in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Tens of thousands of new jobs are expected to be created in the green energy sector in Canada many of which could be filled by skilled expats.The Canadian government has set a target of 50,000 jobs with some 20,000 being created in the next five years and Ontario leading the way.In the first phase new [...]

Click to read the full news article: Green energy set to be at forefront of creating new jobs in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

